# CR at Cowbar near Whitby



## CarlandHels (Dec 24, 2018)

We have tried to disappear for this xmas and thought it would be nice to go over to the CR shown on the POI's Cowbar near Whitby. Totally gutted as pulled into Cowbar Lane to find signs saying unsuitable for motors, and permit parking only in Cowbar????

Now I have wanted to go there for a while now and finally driven the 80 miles to go enjoy it and spend xmas there only to find these damn signs.. I did sed the ones on street view next to the carpark but guessed that you're not allowed any further than the carpark.. but getting here they are also at the junction turning into Cowbar Lane

Has anyone actually stopped there? On Google maps it shows cars parked up and a motorhome (was it anyone from here)

Next thing would you try and sleep there for a  couple of nights or give it a miss? I'm thinking give it a miss, shame as it perfect to go for a cycle ride along the Cleveland Way.

Would like go hear from anyone that knows please..

Oh, Merry xmas from the top of Blue Bank...


----------



## yorkslass (Dec 24, 2018)

Sorry I can't help, never stayed there myself, but blue bank is a pretty good view
. Merry Xmas to you.


----------



## Deleted member 34243 (Dec 24, 2018)

I live at cowbar.
Please do ignore the unsuitable for motor sign.
It is the only road to cowbar and cowbar bank.
Follow the road for 0.8 miles and you will see a car park on your left. A well known overnight spot.
Once you are parked up turn left out of the car park and follow the road down a v.steep hill and you will come to Staithes, go over footbridge and you will find two pubs.

It seems that the signs are left over from years ago when the old road was crumbling. Since replaced.
Enjoy.

The permit parking only applies once past the car park.


----------



## CarlandHels (Dec 24, 2018)

phase3begins said:


> I live at cowbar.
> Please do ignore the unsuitable for motor sign.
> It is the only road to cowbar and cowbar bank.
> Follow the road for 0.8 miles and you will see a car park on your left. A well known overnight spot.
> ...



Thanks so much for that. We will turn up there tomorrow at some point and hope to stop there for the night. Thanks again....


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 24, 2018)

I have stayed there in the past and concur with the posting above.

It's a nice spot, enjoy!


----------



## carthago (Dec 24, 2018)

*Cowbar*

Nice spot stayed there a few times.


----------



## Gazza (May 22, 2019)

*Cowbar*



phase3begins said:


> I live at cowbar.
> Please do ignore the unsuitable for motor sign.
> It is the only road to cowbar and cowbar bank.
> Follow the road for 0.8 miles and you will see a car park on your left. A well known overnight spot.
> ...



Hi,is it still ok to park in the cowbar carpark?? Thankyou


----------

